# P5P800 - USB 2.0 only works at 1.1



## trueno (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry about my english,

Does anyone know why my usb only works at 1.1 instead of 2.0?
I have windows xp sp2 installed.

Thanks


Asus P5P800
PIV 3000
512 DDR


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

There are a couple of things which can cause that. There's probably a switch in the BIOS which can limit the USB speed. Go to the Advanced Menu in the BIOS and then select USB configuration. Make sure that "USB 2.0 Controller" is enabled and that "USB 2.0 Controller Mode" is set to "HiSpeed". Also make sure you have your chipset drivers installed. You can get the latest chipset drivers from here. Download and install the "INF Update Utility [INFINST.EXE] (1541KB) 6.3.0.1007 12/16/2004".


----------



## trueno (Apr 17, 2005)

*Still the same*

First of all, thanks for answering...
I, i´ve done the update of the chipset, but it still´s working at 1.1, when i put anything on any usb, he says that is working slow....
The BIOS setting is correct, HiSpeed.
Any more ideias?

Thanks


----------



## trueno (Apr 17, 2005)

*P.s*

I just update the BIOS, it stills the same


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, as far as I know, you need three things to get them to run at USB 2 speeds:
1) The BIOS must have USB 2 enabled with speed set to HiSpeed
2) The motherboard chipset drivers must be installed
3) The Windows drivers must be installed
You've just checked #1 and done #2. Windows XP SP2 has the USB 2 drivers built into it so you should have those as well. You could take a look at your USB drivers in the Device Manager and see if they look right and are enabled. We both have the ICH5 and mine look like this:

The Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller is the USB 2 part.

Do you get this problem on all of your USB ports including the ones on the back of the motherboard. Sometimes bad cables can force USB 2 to slow down to USB 1 speeds. It's happened to me.

I'm not sure what else to do but if nothing above helps, you could post your DXDiag information so I can make sure your USB 2 drivers look ok. You can do that by clicking "Start", Click "Run", type in _dxdiag_, click "OK", then click "Save All Information" and save the dxdiag.txt file. Post it as an attachment in your next post and I'll see if there is anything screwy in it.


----------



## MoonShadow_1AU (Mar 23, 2005)

Something else to think about is the particular device you are accessing, if it is a 1.1 device the USB controler will step down for compatability. 

I wonder if that slows other 2.0 devices that are also connected?


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

If a USB2 device is used on a computer that is capable of only USB1.1 it will only run at USB1.1 speed. [They both need to be USB 2]However it should still worK OK. To see if your computer is capable of making use of USB2, go to device manager [start/control panel/system/click on the hardware tab, go down to USB and if it is USB2 it/they will have the word "Enhanced" next to it.[No "Enhanced", no USB2] As far as I am aware you would need USB 2 hardware to upgrade[eg, a card or hub] I don't think there is a downloadable/software solution but someone here may know better :4-dontkno .[BTW, it's possible to have both on the same computer so you have to be sure to use the correct port] :smile:


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

duplicate,plz del


----------



## trueno (Apr 17, 2005)

There goes the DxDiag.txt


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

trueno said:


>


The picture shows you have a USB2 port available. Make sure you use the correct port if you want the higher speed to work.:smile:


----------



## trueno (Apr 17, 2005)

I´ve tried in all ports, and its all the same!!!! :4-dontkno


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

*??*

First of all, what is the device you're trying to conect the USB ports? A joystick? a printer? a webcam?
you didn't give any specifics...again, the settings you have seem to be correct, so if a device in your case is working on 1.1 it's probably because the device itself only supports that speed and not 2.0


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

trueno said:


> I´ve tried in all ports, and its all the same!!!! :4-dontkno


The device and the port has to be USB 2. If either is not it will only go at the USB 1.1 speed. Edit; As oceanborn says above. [which I missed]


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

I compared your DXDiag.txt with mine on WinXP and they were virtually identical. We're using the exact same drivers and mine works fine at USB 2 speeds. I did notice that Intel released a new set of chipset drivers here yesterday. It doesn't look like any of the changes would affect you but it couldn't hurt to try.

The only other thing I can think of is to try running the Windows 2000 drivers under Windows XP and see if they work any better. I booted XP and then went into the device manager and did an "Update Driver" on the "USB2 enhanced host controller" and then installed the Windows 2000 drivers which came on the motherboard CD. They worked just fine and ran at USB 2.0 speeds on my machine.

If that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas on anything which would affect the motherboard or operating system. I'd just make sure that the mass storage device you have plugged in runs at USB 2 speeds on another computer using the same cables. But as far as "inside the computer solutions", I've listed everything I know to try.


----------



## trueno (Apr 17, 2005)

I´m using a Pen Drive 2.0, and a external DVD-RW


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Speed*

Ok, you have two devices and tell me how do you know that the devices themselves are working at 1.1 and not 2.0 ?
Do you get any error messages?


----------



## trueno (Apr 17, 2005)

Give´s me the following messenger: 
"The device is working to slow, it can work fast if you connect to a 2.0 USB."
Something like that, but all the USB are 2.0, and when i burn a DVD it takes 1 h to burn at 8x.


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know what to tell you mate, but your setup seems ok, and yet this error message seems fishy...you know what? why don't you take that external burner of yours and take it to a friend's computer that has USB2.0 and test it there to see if you will have that message?
That way it will tell you if the problem is the burner or the MOBO itself


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Mixed up language*

Hi, another thing that I noticed reading your thread is that in your directx.txt file you posted it seems you have your information mixed up in Portuguese and English, now if you istalled drivers in a different language that your OS, you're gonna have yourself a lot of trouble man....I suggest trying installing the Intel drivers on the same language as your OS if it's not the case

cheers


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

trueno said:


> ....when i burn a DVD it takes 1 h to burn at 8x.


This sounds slow even at USB1.1. Anyone else agree?


----------



## trueno (Apr 17, 2005)

*Problem solve*

I everybody, i think i solve my problem, went to my vendor and change my Motherboard, at least the message that usualy appears no longer appears.

Thanks Everyone :sayyes:


----------

